# RO/DI system & water chemistry



## Curtis (May 5, 2014)

Its me again. I think most of you will agree that water chemistry is probably the most important issue with your aquariums success. Almost a year ago I got smart and invested into a RO/DI water system for my marine aquarium. What a difference In healthy corals and fish. Prior to the purchase of my system I was manhandling two 5 gallon water containers to and from the fish store and up four flights of stairs to my condo along with buying a gallon container of distilled water for the auto topoff. At age 67 that was getting to be too much.
I purchased a 5 stage RO/DI system and a 50 gallon holding container and water changes are no longer a big Issue. 
Most of you are pretty much like me you, you go to the fish store you buy your water and while you're their you spend another 20 to 30 dollars on things you don't really need.
I mix my own salt to my specifications two days prior to the water change date. I have water clarity with no T.D.S my salinity Is at 30 ppt with specific gravity at 1.022 and this is constant. Both my RO/DI and mixing tanks have pond pumps to transfer the water.
See the photos: 1st. Photo RO/DI system with 50 gallon reservoir and Red Sea Coral Pro Salt. #2 & 3 20 gallon mixing tank with pump.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Curtis said:


> Most of you are pretty much like me you, you go to the fish store you buy your water and while you're their you spend another 20 to 30 dollars on things you don't really need.
> 
> See the photos: 1st. Photo RO/DI system with 50 gallon reservoir and Red Sea Coral Pro Salt. #2 & 3 20 gallon mixing tank with pump.


Most of as not like you and have RODI systems from the beginning, but thanks for sharing images and ideas. It would definitely help to others 

welcome to the forum and I am sure you will get more ideas how to make hobby more enjoyable

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It is not too late to learn new tricks!


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Is that a copper hose fitting from the pump discharge?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thoreffex said:


> Is that a copper hose fitting from the pump discharge?


it does not matter. you get all your water from the copper pipes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> it does not matter. you get all your water from the copper pipes


But it goes through RO/DI unit, not in the tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TankCla said:


> But it goes through RO/DI unit, not in the tank.


do you think RODI removes all copper? I do not know.

many people do not have RODI and use tap water for the SW tanks which runs trough copper pipes.

Corals and fishes feel perfectly well.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, and from my experience, also algae is feeling perfectly well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2014)

*No copper fittings only stainless steel fittings*

The connectors from my main pump as well as any other connector throughout my system are either plastic or stainless steel. Copper would corrode after while being subjected to any salt.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2014)

*RO/DI and copper*

I'm pretty sure and almost positive that the DO/DI filters remove copper deposits and any other dissolved solids. My T.D.S meter reads 000.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2014)

*My RO/DI system*

My RO/DI five filter system has two TDS meters, the first meter from the faucet water side shows 361 ppm of total dissolved solids which is probably normal for the water around here. The second TDS meter on the processed end reads 000. For those of you without processed water (pet shop brought or RO/DI filter processed) if you don't already have green algae problems get ready.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I was one of those people. I had jugs of water that I would buy from the store since my tabm is okay 5 gallon I never really got pushed into getting a rodi unit. But I finally brought one and it arrived! Just need to install it


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2014)

*RO/DI install info*

congratulations you won't regret it. I do a 10 gallon water change every two weeks which meant prior to installing the RO/DI unit I was going to to the fish store with two five gallon containers, hauling home up four flight of stairs. Now I filter my tap water for 0 TDS's I mix my salt and service my tank. My system is a SpectraPure five stage system. You'll have three water lines. The black line is input from street side water, the yellow line is discharge water and the blue line into you water reservoir. Here is some photos of my install.


----------

